# Mad Men



## applecruncher (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone excited about the final season?

I liked the first 3 or 4 seasons then lost interest for awhile.  Later watched some episodes on Netflix. But I think it’s a good show for baby boomers, and it’s historically accurate from what I’ve seen.

I like watching the clothes, makeup, cars, etc.  And the scenes in offices really brings back memories.  People smoking, men leering, alcohol in the office (although that was kept hidden in most places).

That Don Draper…..quite a rogue.


----------



## drifter (Apr 7, 2015)

Never watched them.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been watching Mad Men all through and trying to keep up with the plot.  I find it fascinating. Watched and first episode of Season 7 last night (on AMC video) and of course it's really great.  Also have it on Netflix if I want to re-watch it, with I might.  I love the clothes and the sets, although none of it was in my style during the early 60s (I was too young and then later too unconventional). bit it still rings a lot of bells for me.  Everyone smoked like fiends -- such a lot of their own brand of bs in those days.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2015)

I love Mad Men -- does bring back memories of what offices were like in the 60s.  I have two seasons to watch (I'm saving them for a rainy day), and of course for the last season I'll have to wait for it to come out on Netflix.  I don't have cable TV anymore -- it got too expensive and was mostly crap anyway.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 8, 2015)

Like you Butterfly I watch on Netflix.  (I have basic cable, refuse to get more channels).

I’m in the middle of watching the first part of Season 7.  I sometimes read recaps of current episodes, so I’ll know what happens on MM before I actually see it.

Love the opening theme music and watching the guy (Don?) fall.  That’s cute.

Several older episodes made my jaw drop:

Suicide of Don’s brother (so sad).
Firing of Sal because he wouldn’t give in to Lucky Strike client’s advances.
Joan sleeping with Jaguar executive (eeww) to get the account and a partnership.
Suicide of Lane (after Don found out he forged signature and embezzled).


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I love Mad Men -- does bring back memories of what offices were like in the 60s.  I have two seasons to watch (I'm saving them for a rainy day), and of course for the last season I'll have to wait for it to come out on Netflix.  I don't have cable TV anymore -- it got too expensive and was mostly crap anyway.



I watched it on my computer (AMC TV online video) a day after it aired. Had to tolerate commercials. LOL


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2015)

Well, finale/end of the show is tonight.  I'll check the entertainment news tomorrow to see what happened.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

It was plausible at first but became ridiculous when the sex took over the plot, especially the ménage a Quattro...


----------

